# Oliva Series V Belicoso Cigar Review - superb cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

one of the best tasting, most complex and consistently consistent cigars ever made and the absolute best value out there. the joya de nicaragua con...

Read the full review here: Oliva Series V Belicoso Cigar Review - superb cigar


----------

